# Head and tail light tetras...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I bought some head and tail light tetras at the store I work at tonight. I actually bought them as dithers/targets/food for my baby piranha. But now that I brought them home and put them in my 10 gallon holding/hospital/qt tank and I'm looking at them... They're a bit on the large side I think.

So now I have a 10 gallon tank with no decorations, really ugly neon red gravel, and a bunch of tetras. I'm so amused with myself.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure your P's will still take them apart.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol just dispose of em by puting them with ur lil red


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

Is it just me or do headtail light tets look an awful lot like exodons...







lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

GreenMoray said:


> Is it just me or do headtail light tets look an awful lot like exodons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sitting here watching mine chase and nip at each other. It's really quite amusing... they're nice fish though.

I don't even recall seeing a pic of an exo, let alone a live specimen.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> GreenMoray said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or do headtail light tets look an awful lot like exodons...
> ...










h&t dont look like exo's, h&t's are silver main body, and exos are gold. columbian tetras are basically spitting image of exo's


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

Tibs said:


> h&t dont look like exo's, h&t's are silver main body, and exos are gold. columbian tetras are basically spitting image of exo's
> [snapback]1076191[/snapback]​


Well fuckin excuuuse me.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

have your GT or oscar take care of them


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

tibs- columbian tetras are irridescent blue, like bright blue, not gold like you said exos are like. and arent exos sorta more silvery than gold?

but columbians look a lot like mini piranhas, my gf had a crew of them in her tank, they were rowdy as hell, had the much deeper body than most tetras. bright blue body, red tail and fins i think.

they were so annoying. and impossible to catch. i had to help her wrangle the bastards up...not fun.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> have your GT or oscar take care of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of dropping a few in that tank for sport. But the gt and oscar are still small yet. D'know if they'd be able to take these out.

I only see two h&t tetras in the tank with the piranha now. But one could very well be hiding in the skull ornament I have in there. Or it may've jumped out. Don't see any signs of a carcas.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > have your GT or oscar take care of them
> ...


your cichlids will eat them eventually as long as the tetras fit in their mouths


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


Hmm. Well I do have to clear out my 10 gallon to make room for some African shellies I wanna try and breed.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


then let the fun begin


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


Tossed in two an hour ago. One is missing now, though it could just be hiding somewhere. The other I found floating with its stomach eaten out... The oscar was after them from the second I dropped 'em in there. Carnage! (My lil' red belly is also liking his new playmates, LOL.







)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hehe just make sure you dont have half of a body in a cave rotting


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> hehe just make sure you dont have half of a body in a cave rotting
> [snapback]1078984[/snapback]​


With the way my gt patrols, he'd knock anything out of a cave. Same with the striped raphael when the lights go out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > GreenMoray said:
> ...


exos are silver with yellow-ish hilights.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


Those are exos? I always pictured them being... well... cooler looking.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Mettle said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


yep, those were the exos i kept with my piranhas. they're not very cool looking at all. pretty bland if you ask me. but the way they eat scales, swim, and shoal in general totally make up for their lack of looks.


----------

